# Collet conversion, is it possible



## The Illustrator (Feb 25, 2009)

my Ryobi R163 has a 1/4" collet, is there any way to change it to a 1/2" :help:


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Scott,

In short, nope. If a router is only a 1/4", there's no way to convert it to take on 1/2" bits. This is why it's always best to look for routers that have both collet sizes or a 1/4 sleeve adaptor.


----------



## The Illustrator (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi Ken,
thanks for the reply, thats what I thought but wanted to make sure so thanks again.



Hamlin said:


> Hi Scott,
> 
> In short, nope. If a router is only a 1/4", there's no way to convert it to take on 1/2" bits. This is why it's always best to look for routers that have both collet sizes or a 1/4 sleeve adaptor.


----------

